# Most unusual exercises that kick butt



## Bakerboy (May 18, 2006)

What are some unusual exercises that you think kick ?

 Here are a few that I like

 1. Handstand pushups with a shug at the top
 2. Pistols holding a medicine ball
 3. Single leg RDL's
 4. Dips done between rings
 5. Mucsle ups


----------



## TheCurse (May 18, 2006)

poo raises.


----------



## CowPimp (May 18, 2006)

Farmer's walks
Turkish getups
Renegade rows
Hindu pushups
Divebomber pushups
Kettlebell swings
Landmines


----------



## NMOY (May 18, 2006)

Do you think you guys could post links or brief discriptions of some of the lesser known exercises?


----------



## Bakerboy (May 19, 2006)

NMOY said:
			
		

> Do you think you guys could post links or brief discriptions of some of the lesser known exercises?



Like what?


----------



## NMOY (May 19, 2006)

well I understood yours Baker, but was onsure about a couple of pimps:
Renegade Rows?
Landmines?

thanks.


----------



## CowPimp (May 19, 2006)

NMOY said:
			
		

> well I understood yours Baker, but was onsure about a couple of pimps:
> Renegade Rows?
> Landmines?
> 
> thanks.



http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/kettlebells.php?Name=Alternating+Renegade+Row

You can also use dumbbells for that, but I do like it better with kettle bells.


There are a lot of variations of landmines, but basically the way I do them is to setup the barbell so there is weight on one end but not the other.  I put the unloaded end in a corner, like when doing a ghetto T-bar row.  Stand to the side of the loaded end with one hand on the very end of the barbell in a supinated position and the other hand next to it in a pronated position.  Now using your legs and core twist the barbell to the opposite side of your body allowing yourself a couple of tiny steps to reposition comfortable.  Keep your arms and shoulders fairly close to your body and limit their usage, though they will be used to some degree.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 21, 2006)

Box squats with chain

Type Writer Pull Up

Towel chin up (or the version I like one hand on the bar and the other holding the towel, altenating sides). Very good for improving grip strength and enables you to pinpoint your stronger/ weaker side. Great for building think forearms.

Video of the above three exercises here: 
http://www.infinityfitness.com/videos/exer.htm


----------



## CowPimp (May 21, 2006)

Hell yeah, towel chinups rule.  I prefer having both hands gripping onto a towel, but alternating is cool too.


----------

